# Eggs not hatching? Fertile or infirtile?



## Annitta (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone I think I know the answer to this question, but I want to ask here just to make sure. My cockatiel pair laid their first egg on 5/20 and their second on 5/28. They didn't start sitting on the eggs until 5/30. For about a week they only had those two eggs. On 6/18 I was cleaning their food and water dish and they both climbed out of the cage. They started preening their feathers outside of the cage as I cleaned. I took this opportunity to make sure the two eggs weren't cracked, but I saw FIVE eggs in there. I have no idea exactly when the other three were laid, but I think it's pretty safe to say that they have been there for about one week (today) since the last time I cleaned their cage they still had only the first two and this was about 1 1/2-2 weeks ago. I know it's bad not to know exactly when these last three eggs were laid, but I stopped checking after seeing only those two eggs for about 5 days. I thought they were done!! I must add that they mated one last time 4 days after she laid the first egg.
So today would be day 22 since they started taking turns staying in the nest. Since I think these eggs are infertile I decided to try and candle them. I lured mom and dad outside the cage with 12 grain bread they love. Once I had them away from the cage I took out each egg one by one and checked them. All of the eggs have a small air sack at one "end" of the egg and solid looking yolks that are attached to the wall of the egg for three of the eggs and two who have it more in the middle. I didn't see any veins, but that might be because the angle I had to see them in was very awkward since I was trying not to shake them and the light was larger than the eggs... Are these eggs infertile?
Both mom and dad take turns sitting on them, but mostly mom sits on them. 
I didn't take a picture because mom saw me handling the eggs, so I put them back. She is sitting on them now and dad is just standing outside the nest. He occasionally peaks in, but doesn't kick her out of the nest. 
I'm going to try to candle them again and take pictures of them in about 3-4 days.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Air sacs are normal in all eggs. If you're just seeing yellow yolks, no veins or dark spots or anything, then I'd say that the older eggs are infertile. The newer eggs might be too young to tell, since it takes about 5 days to see signs of development. For all you know, the newer eggs might have been laid today, two days ago, and four days ago. It's also possible that the newer eggs are a second clutch that was started because the parents figured out that the older eggs were infertile. But if they haven't been mating recently it's likely that a new clutch wouldn't be fertile. 

The yolks should be floating in the center of the egg. They're sort of tethered in place so they can move about somewhat, but they're not completely free-floating. If the yolk is stuck to the side of the egg, it's possible that the parents haven't been turning the eggs as they should. 

There's lots of information on candling at http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/candling-eggs.html including pictures of the egg innards. I also have a candling article on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-eggcandling.html which includes links to more pictures of candled eggs.


----------

